
Ilhan Omar, AOC, Rashida Tlaib, and the Silencing of Women of Color in Congress - iron0013
https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2019/4/8/18272072/ilhan-omar-rashida-tlaib-alexandria-ocasio-cortez-racism-sexism
======
sarcasmatwork
But its from Vox.... and its political and they are known to be very left. Not
as bad as Buzzfeed, but just as bad.

------
iron0013
I know HN is very concerned with freedom of speech, so this is of general
interest here

